# ترنيمة (مهما ضعفى امتلكنى - اسندنى فى ضغفى)



## caro/كارو (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعه انا جبتلكوا ترنيمه اسمها ابنك جبار البأس و اللينك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/28514828/f0015f33/Asnadne_Fe_Da3fe.html 
معلش يا جماعه اصل خاصيه اللينك عندى مش شغاله بس ممكن تعلموا عليه وتعملوا copy and paste فى خانه الaddress 
و دى كلمات الترنيمه 

            مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس
            انت فى عينيك شايفنى ابنك جبار البأس
            و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف
             و بكلمه وعد منك باهزم ربوات و ألوف

اسندنى فى ضعفى و اسمع لصلاتى ألهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى

          و مهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاول 
          و بتخلق فينا بولس و يموت جوانا شاول
          ما انا زى الساميريه جيلك و الضعف مالينى 
         عطشان و عايز اشرب و ما فيش غيرك يروينى 

                    القرار

         رغم الخطيه هارجع بدموعى اترجاك
         مستنى منك اسمع مغفوره ليك خطاياك
         ما انا ابنك صنع ايديك و كلامك ليا ميراث
         تفضل عينى عليك و ايدى على المحراث

                    القرار


                                                     منقوله للامانه


----------



## caro/كارو (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ليه كده يا جماعه محدش معبرنى


----------



## ktakity (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترنيمه انا بحبها جدا لانها معزيه اوى
ربنا يسندنا فى ضعفاتنا


----------



## kathren (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks 4 ur care w altrnima dy to7fa awyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bgd*


----------



## jeny (6 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii gedan 
ana badawar3al tarneeeema de men zmaan 
shokraaaaaan khales


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا كل ما اسمع الترنيمه دى ابكى قوووووى بجدرائعه ومؤثرة جدااااا
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 
جارى التحميل .......
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## caro/كارو (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا جمتعة على التشجيعة الحلوة دي


----------



## dandan cat (4 مارس 2010)

ترنيمه رائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا دورت عليها كتير شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جدو كيرلس (29 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على الترنيمة*
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ليك


وجاري التحمبل​*


----------



## فادى محب (3 أغسطس 2010)

ترنيمه جمممممممميله جدا ربنا يبركك


----------



## nano love (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ترنيمة رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااا تبكى بدموع وتأكد ان ربي يسوع مابيترك ولادة مهما دخلو فى الضيق   امين


----------



## emelioo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمه  شكرا على الترنيمه


----------



## malak_alraeek (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسلم الايادي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*روووووووووعة اوى الترنيمة دى
انا بحبها اوى
ميرسى لك يا قمر
*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للترنيمه 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

روعه جداا شكراااااااا​


----------

